# What is a reasonable price for retired 7 year old breeder bitch?



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I am looking for information on how much breeders normally charge for a breeder bitch they want to place in a home.
Can’t seem to find anything on this.
Anyone?


----------



## Katsugsd (Jul 7, 2018)

I've seen breeders ask puppy price (whatever they ask for their puppies) for a retired breeding bitch. 

I've also seen them given to families for free - usually a friend of the breeder, or a previous buyer that is trusted.


----------



## tc68 (May 31, 2006)

My dog's mother was spayed and then given away (for free) after all the puppies were taken to their new homes.


----------



## Kari01 (Sep 7, 2018)

I personally would charge half the price of a puppy, depending or what that is. Or at least a nominal fee (unless it was someone I knew). At 7 years of age her best years are past, she won't be breeding anymore and the buyer will have to take responsibility for her health in her old age. The most important requirement would be to place with someone trustworthy and suitable for the dog.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

I don't have an answer for you but one has to take into consideration that today, the lifespan of German Shepherds is only 8-10 years. 

With that in mind, when you get a 7 year old dog, you should expect only another 1-3 years of life. These aren't just any 1-3 years either, they are her end of life years and with that can come high medical costs and labor intensive care.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I have placed a few retired breeding females - never charged for any of them....each one went to a friend or friend of a family who has a strong connection to my dogs/me, two were placed because I spent 6 months in hospital/rehab after a car accident...the most anyone has had to invest is a spay (which I offered to pay for!) as I could not get it scheduled on the timeline for the female to go home with the family...same with one or two dogs who did not pass hips....cost of spay.... I have only retired a few, and all who are still alive are doing well....


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

If I were to do this, I would only place a retired breeding bitch with a trusted friend or known person, for free. The girl has served you well, and produced puppies, the goal is to give her the best life possible for her retirement years. I would as the breeder pay for a spay prior to placement, as the pyometra risk is high. The dog is the priority, and putting her in the best situation possible would be the only thing that would matter.


----------



## SentinelHarts (May 7, 2011)

I have retired dogs at 5 and have charged $2000+ (well trained, healthy and spayed)
I have retired dogs at 7 and charge $500 (well trained, healthy and spayed) 
Some Stay here in their retirement years, it all depends on the dog and what suits them best. I want my girls to have the luxury of lounging in someone's home. If I can not provide that in their retirement (due to already having a couple retired in the home) then I will find a great home for them where they will be spoiled and loved each day.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

At 7 years old, the most that should be charged is spay cost imho. I know of a breeder that has retired several bitches and placed them for free. I think a nominal fee to cover spay is fair but no real cost.


----------



## CactusWren (Nov 4, 2018)

I was kind of thinking free.


----------



## crittersitter (Mar 31, 2011)

I'd say no more than what a GSD rescue charges for an adult spayed GSD. Probably $350-$500 range for a 7 year old retired dog. My adult GSD rescues lived to 11 & 12 years old.


----------



## SentinelHarts (May 7, 2011)

crittersitter said:


> I'd say no more than what a GSD rescue charges for an adult spayed GSD. Probably $350-$500 range for a 7 year old retired dog. My adult GSD rescues lived to 11 & 12 years old.


While the idea of the same price as a rescue charges is reasonable, a retired breeding bitch should be titled and health certified with a verifiable pedigree. These qualities should give the "buyer" some comfort that the dog has no history of abuse or emotional baggage. Unless I was putting the dog in the home of a trusted friend or family member, I don't think
any dog should be "free"


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

No one should ever give a dog away to a stranger for free. Paying something substantial gives the dog better odds of being treated well and not ending up in a shelter.


----------



## Kazel (Nov 29, 2016)

SentinelHarts said:


> While the idea of the same price as a rescue charges is reasonable, a retired breeding bitch should be titled and health certified with a verifiable pedigree. These qualities should give the "buyer" some comfort that the dog has no history of abuse or emotional baggage. Unless I was putting the dog in the home of a trusted friend or family member, I don't think
> any dog should be "free"


I think the age of the dog should definitely come into play though. I mean anything over the age of 7 charging anything over that is kind of ridiculous in my opinion especially as the lifespan of dogs keeps decreasing. When 14-15 wasn't uncommon but now 10-12 is more common in breeds that aren't extra-large.

A 4-5 year old trained female who is spayed? Depending on the training I could see charging more. Regular OB and house manners, probably not. But say if the dog had been worked and trained in other more advanced or specialized stuff then yes would probably sell for more. For example a dog trained in shed hunting or bird hunting. But for people just buying and older trained pet it really doesn't make too much sense. Some of the best homes for that dog may be people who don't want to pay that much considering it's and older dog versus people who will pay $2k+ for a status symbol.



LuvShepherds said:


> No one should ever give a dog away to a stranger for free. Paying something substantial gives the dog better odds of being treated well and not ending up in a shelter.


I'm a staunch advocate of checking the people out and getting a feel for them, get references vs. because they'll pay for it they'll treat it better because I've found almost the exact opposite to be true. I know of countless people who will buy expensive dogs as "status" symbols of a sort and then treat them cruelly, or just straight up neglect them. 

After going to meet Conan our mastiff from the couple who was rehoming him the husband just wanted to give him to us. He ended up cutting the price in half because he had some money in his wallet and figured his wife would be mad if he just did give him away. He was more set in finding a good home.


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

If I were a breeder, I’d be afraid to give a dog away for free to a stranger. I think it should at least be the price of a rescue. I would want someone to show an “investment” in the dog.


----------



## CactusWren (Nov 4, 2018)

LuvShepherds said:


> No one should ever give a dog away to a stranger for free. Paying something substantial gives the dog better odds of being treated well and not ending up in a shelter.


That's a good point.


----------

